# lost radiator cap to 2840



## Texan23 (Jun 3, 2007)

wondering if anyone could tell me which one i need. 13lbs or what


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Deere part # for the radiator cap is:

AT27585

It sells for a WHOPPING $28.99 !!! The below specs. might help you to cross reference a radiator cap at the auto parts store. 

Specification 
Weight 0.42 LBS 0.19 Kg 
Nominal Pressure (PSI/KPA) 7.000 PSI 
Extended Length 0.860 IN 
Groove Diameter 2.040 IN 
Cap Diameter 3.500 IN 
Seal Diameter 0.318 IN


----------



## Texan23 (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you very much


----------

